# Same Watch, Three Different Colours !!



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Just to prove how illogical watch collecting is and how buying on impulse can get you the ideal watch you never wanted









I recently bought the following Seiko Quartz, based purely on the fact that I have owned this watch twice before but with different dial colours

- where's the sense in that







particularly as I sold both









I know why !! I can come to a watch forum a say..............

"Hey, looky what I bought, a blue dial Seiko with an unusual shape with a great bracelet - guess what, I have

owned all the different dial colours"

My new bluey purchase........










My old Yella......(Hawkey thinks it is orange







)










and the Red dial version...........










Please, even if you know that there is another colour dial version, please do not mention it 

All the best

Derek

(Ex-watch collector)


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Derek

I like the bezel on these Seikos. (i think)

Could you let me have thier model number please

Thanks

Bill


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hello Bill

When I bought the Yellow one off Roy it was a 'SGD561P1' - I cannot seem to find anything (other than references to this site) when this reference number is 'googled'

Here is a link to the original thread.

Previos Thread on this watch

The bezel is fixed!

Derek

(ex-watch collector)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> (ex-watch collector)












haven't you been there before and back again as well Derek?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dereks a serial ex- watch collector


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

So you've not seen the Aubergine one?


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

You think you're sad. I have 2 red ones, 3 yellow ones, 2 blue ones and 2 black ones. this is true. I have also seen a white faced version as well as a dark green (neither of which was that nice - otherwise I would have had 2.

!!!

BW

You think you're sad. I have 2 red ones, 3 yellow ones, 2 blue ones and 2 black ones. this is true. I have also seen a white faced version as well as a dark green (neither of which was that nice - otherwise I would have had 2.

!!!

BW


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

So which one do you prefer having owned all 3









I'm going to say the yellow one does it for me


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Derek

Good to see you back on the forum again.!

Greetings from Finland.!

deano


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think he was just teasing us


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

PG & Jason - Thanks for your sarcasm, wit and humour







I just don't get enough of it 

Jeremy, an Aubergine is a fruit







commonly known as an eggplant, not sure what colour they are.

Well Barry it is nice to know there are equally sad cases out there, it goes some way to making me feel better









- so I will keep a look out for the other colours, thanks for bringing it up









Phil, I definately prefer the yellow one as well.

Hi Deano, hope all is well in Finland, I have seen some of your excellent photo's on the forums, you can't beat a good vintage Seiko pic..........

I know their not mine anymore but you won't see a finer pair outside an episode of Baywatch.......










All the best and thanks for your replies

Derek

(ex-watch collector)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Do you miss the 'lil darlins?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Derek that was a great pair, I'm sure most people here would love to have owned them


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> I know their not mine anymore but you won't see a finer pair outside an episode of Baywatch.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely pair they were...
















Why can't they design/make them like that anymore...

Mike


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

LuvWatch said:


> Just to prove how illogical watch collecting is and how buying on impulse can get you the ideal watch you never wanted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, derek, those are beauts, i luv the yellowy orange one, i'll have to keep an eye open for one









john.

btw, phil seems to think you have a nice pair- should you be getting worried?????


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Do you miss the 'lil darlins?


Why can I hear duelling banjo's









Derek

(ex-watch collector - but need......

Zenith Rainbow Chrono - Just like Rogers

Sinn 913

Doxa/Seiko Hybrid)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Because you live in Suffolk........


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Oink Oink !









Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You look mighty cute in them jeans


----------

